#ubuntu-pk 2010-11-05
<rhct> hey shani bro
<rhct> :)
#ubuntu-pk 2011-11-05
<adil_> Hi
#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-31
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !pdk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
#ubuntu-pk 2016-11-01
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 306. dzień roku: „Jak mogę interesować się pracą, skoro jej nie lubię. (Bacon)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 306. dzień roku: ?Jak mogę interesować się pracą, skoro jej nie lubię. (Bacon)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 306. day of the year: ?How can I be interested in work, if I don't like. (Bacon)?
<GodMother> hello children :)
<Kilos> hi GodMother
<Kilos> hi pavlushka
<Kilos> busy making dinner
<Kilos> be good
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: aww, I was busy making my breakfast!
<Kilos> lol
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 306. dzień roku: „Jak mogę interesować się pracą, skoro jej nie lubię. (Bacon)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 306. dzień roku: ?Jak mogę interesować się pracą, skoro jej nie lubię. (Bacon)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 306. day of the year: ?How can I be interested in work, if I don't like. (Bacon)?
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 307. dzień roku: „Drogi mi Palton, drogi mi Sokrates, ale jeszcze droższa prawda. (Arystoteles)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 307. dzień roku: ?Drogi mi Palton, drogi mi Sokrates, ale jeszcze droższa prawda. (Arystoteles)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 307. day of the year: ?The road we've got me, dear to me, Socrates, but even more, really. (Aristotle)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-11-02
<lubmil> dzień
#ubuntu-pk 2016-11-03
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<AdminCyberNet> :)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 309. dzień roku: „Gdy amfora pusta, przyjaciele rozchodzą się. (Horacy)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 309. dzień roku: ?Gdy amfora pusta, przyjaciele rozchodzą się. (Horacy)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb on 309. day of the year: ?The amphora when empty, friends diverge. (Horace)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-11-04
<pavlushka> Morning everyone :)
<lubmil> dzień
<anonymous> hi
<Guest9119> hi
<Guest9119> how are all??
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> fic
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> fuckfuck
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> v
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> v
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> v
<Guest9119> v
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> fuck
<Guest9119> clear
<lubmil> !dk świeżo otwarty
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
#ubuntu-pk 2016-11-05
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 310. dzień roku: „Przyszłość: czas, w którym interesy idą nam świetnie, nasi przyjaciele są wierni, i nasze szczęście jest zapewnione. (Bierce)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 310. dzień roku: ?Przyszłość: czas, w którym interesy idą nam świetnie, nasi przyjaciele są wierni, i nasze szczęście jest zapewnione. (Bierce)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 310. day of the year: ?Future: the time in which things are going, we are well, our friends are true and our happiness is assured. (Birs)?
<lubmil> hejka
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: siema
<lubmil> hejka RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: dzien dobry
<lubmil> RajRajRaj: witaj :)
<RajRajRaj> :)
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 06 Nov 2016 00:02:12 CET
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en i już Niedziela.
<ChanSeba> and already Sunday.
 * lubmil listens to: The Tremeloes - Once On A Sunday Morning
#ubuntu-pk 2016-11-06
<lubmil> dzień
